
'Post-Truth' Beats 'chatbot' to Word of the Year Crown - igravious
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/17/posttruth_beats_chatbot_to_word_of_the_year_crown/
======
Gruselbauer
I like 'post-truth' seems to imply a different past, one of truth and
objectivity and noble deeds. I don't believe that actually ever existed or
that things are better or worse now. You might say Watergate, I could reply
Snowden.

I do believe we're making it easy for people to get only the 'news' they agree
with, read only the op-ed that spells out their thoughts.

But it's just as easy to tap into voices of dissent, to find views that are
radically foreign to one's own. Maybe even easier and less stressful than it
was in other ages.

I think blaming the media or age for intellectual laziness and
corporate/political disinformation is neither fair nor productive.

~~~
igravious
Ha, quite right. As if there were some verdant past lush with truth.

People want to point the finger. At whom should we point it? At the figure in
the mirror? Maybe these things go in cycles.

Wasn't there at post to HN a couple of months ago about a chat/forum service
that connected unlike with unlike. There'd be a social good in that if it were
pervasive. Not only "know thyself" but "know thy enemy".

